# chip question



## punkmilhouse (Oct 2, 2004)

my friend bought a chip for his 98 altima, he wants me to install it. i just want to know where is the air intake temperature sensor in this engine?? thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if its just a resistor, dont waste your time.


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

it on that MAF before the filter trsut me it doesnt work!


----------

